# Belated C&O Ride Report (8-2006)



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

This post is going to take a while to complete so please bear with me. . 

Setting out 
Well, it's been over for awhile and I am just posting but there is a legit reason. I took over 400 photos and a number of video's on my C&O trip this summer. I was hoping to post them on a website or blog and then link to that from here. I have been looking into methods and it's just too expensive so I'll post what I can here.

Background info:
*Riders:*2 years ago my Dad and I rode and camped the C&O. Last year we invited my 13 yr old nephew, Matt, to join us. 3 generations, cool!

*Bikes: *My Dad rides a Raliegh commuter with a trunk and handlebar bag. 
My nephew received a nused bike, an aluminum Trek rigid MTB. I picked it up at a yard sale and overhauled it for him (it didn't need much)/ He carried trunk bag and a set of panniers. 
My bike is an '81 trek that I converted to an SS/fixed. I carried a trunk bag on a quick release rack and pulled a BOB trailer.

*Time: *We left on July 30 2006 from Cumberland to head east and since it was the absolutely hottest week of the summer we rode as far as White's Ferry on Friday and then stopped. We went back and finished last fall. The heat and some medical issues kept us from completing in one go.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Heading out, note how smalls Matt's load is at this early stage. It grew daily as we realized how strong he was.

My mom and my sister, Matt's mom, drove us to Cumberland at the crack of dawn to begin our trek. Both Mom's were nervous.
The rigs held up really well except that spent so much time making sure Matt and Dad’s bikes were ready to go that I forgot to take care of mine and rode the first 20 miles with low rear tire…suxors.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I love the western end of the trail less traffic, better trail, better views. Parts of the canal have been rewatered and you can see where they worked on other bits. 
Dad had a flat around lunchtime so I fixed it while he and Matt got lunch together. It was really hot.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

We ran into a strange downpour on the trail. The storm appear to be running perpendicular to our ride down the trail as we rode through dry spots and the storm was fierce at times. Hard to see and the frogs really came out yikes sorry no pics except the muddy socks.
We shared our campsite with 3 other tents 1 man in each. We found out why three widely spaced tents during the night when they began a symphony of snoring.
Matthew just returned from scout camp so he was in charge of the camp fire, I made dinner and Dad set camp. Chores were pretty evenly shared. 
We do eat well if I do say so. Olives with herbs, stuffed grape leaves, and tuna steak.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

The next morning it’s watering up and off we go. The heat was incredible and for some reason we weren’t getting the early starts we had last year.

We convinced Dad to try Gatorade and Matt is loving the ride so far; of course it's only the first morning....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Paw Paw*

The heat was starting to get to us already so it was nice to reach the Paw Paw for a little relief. Matthew and I had fun trying to locate the geographic markers inside. I have some video too but don't know how to post here.
After passing through we took time to check out some lizard like critters swimming in the very low flowing canal.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*More day 2*

Matt and I paused when we saw movement near this beaver damn. The movement stopped but we could hear sqeaking noises from inside and I did a little video. This is the stuff we're here for.
We stopped at Bill's place for lunch and chatted with his daughter. It sounds like he isn't doing too well. We signed all three of our names on a buck to place on the ceiling. We also picked up some fishing tackle as I brought a rod this year.
She told us a foolproof method for finding the railroad tunnel. I understand that they have finally figured out a lighting method that won't bother the bats and so they can open it for bikers etc. When we entered the tunnel we thought there was a wall a bit inside. As we approached we realized it was the thermocline (I know this is the term in water is it the same in air) the hot and cold air were meeting and created a wall of moisture.
We really enjoyed the cool air in these tunnels as outside temps were outrageous.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

really nice pics- thankks


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

In 2005 we jumped up onto the Western MD Rail Trail. This year we decided that the temps were just too high and that we should stay on the tow path. As a result we saw the cement mill that we missed the last time. Cool spot. Around this time we ran into a Marine and his buddy who were cycling the trail and we leapfrogged them a number of times over the following days. The Marine had an insane trailer that looked homeade and heavy, he admired my BOB. His buddy had heart problems and had to bail a couple days later. The heat was so incredible.
The anticline in the rock is so cool to see. It's amazing how the land just folded on itself. Matthew managed to keep a smile on despite the heat.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

This night we headed for Hancock Maryland. The bike shop has screened in bunkhouse accomodations and Weavers has a fantastic salad bar. In addition there is a laundry where I could wash the clothes for the second half of the trip. I also had developed a brake rubbing problem from the days of heavy mud and so I needed some work on the bike. I love to give business to a shop like the one in Hancock. We even picked up a couple of t-shirts.
#FOOD FOOD FOOD and air conditioning! My Dad is a master of the salad bar a true artist! Sadly we didn't have room for dessert-they looked delicious.
#Somebody obviously has some hangups!
#A visitor at the fountain in front of the bunkhouse.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

It's after Hancock that we really get into some of the prettiest parts of the Canal and some of the stretches will little travel. Closer to Cumberland you are not always close to the river but after the big pool you get close and stay fairly close.
#Morning on the trail is beautiful, of course lots of spiders of which I have a near phobic fear.
#cruising along trying to log miles before the heat really gets up.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*More day 3*

There is a lot to explore in this section of the trail (just west of the detour). It was hot and we weren't going far this day so we decided to enjoy the exploring and conserve energy. Well...Dad conserved and Matt and I explored. 
#Dad and his pipe contemplating the eddies at the foot of the bridge
#my baby (I've got to get that kickstand for the BOB)
#nice place to stop
#good for fishing 
#and for napping


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Something took the lure off our line so while Dad slept we explored the small caves along the trail. There were plenty more spiders and Matt had a good time playing with them and pointing them out to me. There were also mud tunnels that appeared to be some sort of wasps nests; they looked like organ pipes.

#mmmm dark places to explore
#Dad and daughter
#scary, note the electrical tape? Matt busted that visor when he was about 8 
##organ pipes
#watch out for the spider webs on your way down. Actually small worms were eating the tree and the spiders made webs to catch the ones that fell off. Amazing.
#Ready to head out again.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Day 3 stop and dinner-Williamsport*

We had to cut this day short. There was intense heat and Dad developed a weird cyst on the back of his knee that we were worried about. Actually we intended to stop for lunch and none of us could go on. 
Matt and I finally stripped the bikes and road into Williamsport to get something cold. We left Dad reading Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. In town Matt and I bought ice cream and cold gatorade and poked around a bit before heading back to check on Dad. It was too hot to even take many pictures. 
On the way back I talked Matt into picking up some veggies for dinner. Since it was field corn we soaked it in a plastic bag full of well water for a couple hours then put it on the fire with the stalks intact; turned out really well. 
Matt and I did swim a little and we all took pump showers.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Am I replying too soon? Are you finished? Probably not. Great, great post. This looks like something you'll always remember. One of the best ride reports I've ever read here.

Your dad's pipe is classic. He should just load his camelbak up with tobacco and toke away. :thumbsup:


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Day 4 --> 8-2-06*

Dad and Matt and I decided it was worth the hike up the hill to Williamsport in order to get breakfast out. We locked up my trailer at the shed next to the trail. Dad and I bought a boyscout C&O badge for Matt. In addition we stopped into this variety store and found fishing and cycling supplies that we needed. 
The coffee and AC combined with the extra rest the previous day gave us all a little more energy for the day.
Out of Williamsport Harbor. There was some tow path repair going on east of Williamsport but we managed to get around it.
#we passed the summer houses which all seemed empty. Plenty of golf carts, 4-wheelers, and boats were in evidence.
#a the pit stops Matt had to do spider duty in the outhouses.
#lunch
#moving on again


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

OK my wrist is a bit better and I have my carpal tunnel brace on so here we go.
As we approached the detour Dad began to quicken the pace but I was enjoying the scenery. Again we discussed trying to walk the damaged section but knew it was just wishful thinking so we carried on. This detour is the reason I'm currently building a geared touring bike. Twice I've made it through the detour but the next two days are like one long bonk. It's nuts.

# this is the definition of idyllic
# there is a particular lack of tree cover on the rolling farmland. I would love to ride these roads unencumbered and maybe with gears.
# I don't know how to take a picture that really shows how steep this decent is.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

that is a great trip!
3 generations - very cool. your dad reminds me of my grandfather and his perputual pipe. i miss that smell.
it's great to see you leading them out and to see folks doing someting like this that aren't uber cyclists. good on you for getting them out on something i'm sure none of you will ever forget.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well worth the wait!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Now it gets cool-literally*

I think this is the Dam 5 cave; it fits the description I'd read. Dad has done a lot of cave exploration as a former scoutmaster so he decided to relax in the coolness of the cave mouth with his pipe while Matt and I explored. I'm going to try and find a way to post the videos we took of this but here are the pictures.
#the first thing you notice as you enter is the cold air-it feels awesome! Then the flowstone which unfortunately has been tagged.
# Dad's enjoying the cool air and a puff on his pipe
#Mattew points out small lizards in the cave they are all over the place once you reach a certain point in the cave.
#baby stalagtites or is that stalagmites?
# the colors are fantastic here


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*more dam 5 cave*

#f urther in we have to duck into some smaller spaces. At this point we are taking a right angle turn and we lose sight of the natural light. Our headlamps, flashlights, and the flash are all we've got.
# the flowstone further in is gorgeous we are careful not to touch it.
# up close and personal with an anticline
# it actually got to the point where we were too cold to go further in but we want to do this again next time we take this trip.
# " Sunlight, we're saved! Oh no the heat the heat!"


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

So back into the heat and on we go. There are some lovely homes along the trail here and we are getting close to some battlefields too. Matthew and I have been bitten by the caving bug and so we keep stopping at every dark hole. A few appeared to be quite deep judging by the cold air but some have very very small entry ways surrounded by spiders so we don't do any more real deep stuff. I am not clausterphobic but if I feel pinned I go nuts; I freaked out while getting a catscan a few years ago, I mean freaked! It took 5 tries to get me in the machine.

# another lovely barn
# stopped for lunch at a campground which looked nice but it's too close to a town and somewhat trashed. We clean it up a bit, have lunch, and soak ourselves at the pump before continuing on.
# Did I mention it was hot? We tried to cool down using the pump and wet towels.
# Quick photoshoot, I love Matt's bike
# This tree was so cool looking


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*More caves*

We decided to camp early and strip the bikes to ride back to some caves.
# some were intriguing
# some shallow but pretty
# more intrigue
# some of the openings were huge
The last three pics are of this desceptive cave as it appeared to be the deepest. There was a large outer opening then inside a small hole leading to a long passage, the floor and walls of which were rubbed very smooth. We were tempted but I was worried I'd panic in such a small space.
# the fronds of these ferns were actually waving in the breeze created by the cave.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*These are some of my favorite shots*

We had camped early and the campsite was very narrow but offered great river access. Actually someone was camping down on the riverbank. We decided to camp anyway as Dad's leg was bothering him and Matt and I wanted to explore. 
We decided a swim and some fishing was in the works. 
# Again it appears that the butterflies are using the banks/beaches as breeding grounds
# Someone has been fishing hereabouts
# Did I mention I've seen him ski one legged with that pipe in his mouth?
# I can't remember who caught this one but Dad posed it for the shot
# quicksand!
# fishing was great here, lots of strikes we just couldn't seem to pull them in.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Opinions? I think this is the best picture I've ever taken*

the lighting was perfect and Matt was concentrating so hard.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

# I finally wrestled the rod back from Matt and tried again
# these little guys were nibbling away, it really tickled!
# Matt enjoyed the fishing so much he was up and off with my rod and hat early the next morning


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Day 5*

Our fascination for caves and desire for cool air continues. I wondered about this opening last year as it appears to be a mine entrance. It actually goes through the cliff and behind is a large dug out space a quarry of somekind. Matthew and I scrambled and I mean scrambled to the top while Dad waited below.

# The opening
# dead end
# we decide to go up and over
# it's a tough climb

# another interesting structure or set of structures.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Another wonderful lunch stop. We are getting close to Harper's Ferry now. Just west of Harper's Ferry is this lovely stretch of river. My body was really hurting from the detour and Dad and Matt were easily convinced that we needed a swim with lunch.

# Dad taking a break and ...is that pipe materials in his hand? 
# "I'm hot and tired and I just want to get in the water; can you forget the darn camera?"
# The fabled road to Atlantis
# ahhh relief
# a hydromassage just what we needed!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

As day 5 continued we proceeded through the very crowded Harper's Ferry stretch and headed toward our camp spot for the night. It was a forced march but we made it to Brunswick and the Brunswick Family Campground. It's at this point at which we make an assessment of our finances, when we started the trip there were some mixups and Someone stated "You don't need cash just take debit cards" this is a mistake! Take cash, unless you want to go a long way out of your way there aren't that many places to get cash and you have to use cash pretty much everywhere. By the time we reached Brunswick we were low on funds and so but we really wanted to go out for dinner. Luckily for us there was a dive bar with inexpensive Yuengling, cheap yummy sloppy joes, and air conditioning. We loaded up! We got some looks with our cycling clothes and Matt was a bit freaked out when he heard some guy make a comment about his Aunt; thank goodness we were on our way out and I didn't have to deal with the jerk.

# the campground is a pretty nice place but we couldn't decide where to camp.
# so we went here 
# we went there
# finally we picked this awesome spot
# What a view!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*The garden at the water filtration plant*

Must have good fertilizer!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Day 6*

The morning of day 6 we had a talk. The heat was really intolerable and the stretch close to DC is very hot. The lack of tree cover and all the structures and paving really raise the temps. In addition the trail is roughest there. After talking all three of us decide that we will only go as far as White's Ferry and then we'll get a pick up. We promise make a pact to complete the trip in the fall, together.
With this decision made we can relax and enjoy the last day of our trip.
# Enjoy the views
# Hey I take the photos!
# I don't know how I got in front of them
# Good morning- last day
# The Monocacy is a pretty river
# I asked Dad to pose for this one
# Can you curb your large animals please? Sheesh, talk about road apples.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

There is some good fishing in the canal west of White's Ferry.
# Not much room to move the bikes out of the way 
# Dad told him to get it right up under those overhanging branches.
# my turn as Dad watches
# awe I got a baby, luckily it's only though the lip
# ready to toss him back
# Matt apparently likes his bike too, this is his picture


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

# Dad got new handlebars and a new stem for this trip and he loved them. In addition I put a foil lined bento box on his bike to use as a pipe holder. He loved it.
# Dad showing us how it's done
# modeling does work, Matt got his fish
# Dad got one too


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Can anyone identify this?*

This thing was growing on an underwater tree. It looked like some kind of tumor. Can anyone tell us what it is? Sorry those photos look terrible. I'll play with them some more


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

# The turtles were all along the watered sections of the canal but this is the first time I stopped to take a picture.
# This tree must be incredibly old, it really puts things in context
#RELIEF, this is the extraction zone!
# my trusty steed, I love touring on this bike but from now on I'll (hopefully) be touring on my 84 Trek tourer with gears.
# Matt did notice that his load increased throughout the ride. What you can't tell is that his panniers also got heavier.

Again I apologize to those who asked to see these pictures sooner but I knew it would take awhile to complete the post, hey 3 days! I hope you all enjoy it.

Cheers,
Z


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Never too late to post pictures that nice. Cool ride report. I have a friend that is going to ride it this summer and use my trailer.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigrider said:


> ..... I have a friend that is going to ride it this summer and use my trailer.


Tell him if he breaks the trailer he has to buy you a BOB!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Heading out, note how smalls Matt's load is at this early stage. It grew daily as we realized how strong he was.
> 
> My mom and my sister, Matt's mom, drove us to Cumberland at the crack of dawn to begin our trek. Both Mom's were nervous.
> The rigs held up really well except that spent so much time making sure Matt and Dad’s bikes were ready to go that I forgot to take care of mine and rode the first 20 miles with low rear tire…suxors.


[email protected] Z, you are hauling everything but the kitchen sink (or is it in the backpack?). OTOH it sure looks like you camped with STYLE!

BTW with all the cameras at the start why didn't someone get me a nice pic of the statue???


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

zeytin said:


> .....! My Dad is a master of the salad bar a true artist! Sadly we didn't have room for dessert-they looked delicious.......


Big mistake here, "Eat dessert first, you never know what's going to happen."


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That first pic of your dad and the kid riding IS the tow-path experience.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The last photo of this series (Matt chest deep in the water while fishing) it the best of all your photos. The one you like is exposed and cropped a little better but this one could sell.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Great post*

A tremendous bunch of photos. They really show how everyone can get so much out of cycling. You do not have to be all that fit; your bike doesn't have to be expensive; you don't have to wear technical clothes. In our race to embrace what is new and to accumulate more and more stuff, we have forgotten some of the really simple pleasures - like cycling to the lake and going fishing. Everyone seems to spend so much time in "programmed" activities, that there is no room left for running through fields or catching salamanders.

Again, thanks for posting.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> [email protected] Z, you are hauling everything but the kitchen sink (or is it in the backpack?). OTOH it sure looks like you camped with STYLE!
> 
> BTW with all the cameras at the start why didn't someone get me a nice pic of the statue???Funny thing is all those cameras took the same pics.


I didn't have the sink but I'm sure there was a cutting board in there somewhere. I usually take pretty good food. Anything heavy (canned like the stuffed grape leaves) I haul out the first night to make a good impression. Actually we ate out more often this time so I could have packed less food. Next time I'll remember dessert first.
Another bulky part of the load were the 3 thermorest style airmattresses; last year I tried one of those foam bed rolls and I nearly cried at night. 

Sorry about the pic of the statue; now that I look back at the pic it is nice. 

The picture you pointed out of my nephew is the one I printed out for him.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

BR, Tell him to check out that cave it's awsome!

Thanks all for the compliments. It was really cool to take the trip again and to include my nephew who is also my godson. Matt actually wrote about the trip for his highschool application essays; he got into the highschool of his choice. Matt and I hang out a lot anyway but Dad really enjoyed spending so much time with Matt who has a very dry sense of humor.

My siblings and I find that even if we get out of shape our legs are usually fine because we always rode growing up. My parents used to take us on bike hikes as a group, we used them to ride to school and jobs, and around the neighborhood. As a result our legs have a good basis. Dad was nearly 70 when we took that trip last summer. He and my Mom ride all the time but not in technical gear. Did anyone notice the socks? I found them on sale and picked some up for all of us. Dad and Matt both have chamoise shorts now too. 
Matthew has actually been riding a lot more since I got him that bike last year. He is also about a foot taller this year but the bike has grown with him luckily.

Matt and I thought we would ride it again this summer but our timing may not work out. Dad is taking a big sailing trip so he def can't go. We'll see...if it's just Matt and I we'll probably do panniers only.


----------



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

Wonderful post and some great photo's. The post you did of your previous trip with your father inspired me to ride most of the path last year.

Shog


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

+gazillion.....anyone who rides and or swims with a pipe is OK in my opinion.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

That's quite a ride; quite a report.


----------



## Wonger (Oct 29, 2005)

*Thanks Zeytin*

Great story. Hope to join the ranks of canal riders this fall. Plan to start in Pittsburgh and do the Allegheny Passage first, then the canal. We'll see if it all comes together, but thanks for the extra motivation


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like a great adventure. I'll have to ride that C&O sometime. Have you ever ridden the New River Trail in SW Virginia? It is a similar sort of trail, converted railroad bed that follows one of the most beautiful rivers in the USA. Much wilder and more remote, with few towns along the route.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Don't fool yourself about services on the C&O.*



tarwheel2 said:


> ....Have you ever ridden the New River Trail in SW Virginia? It is a similar sort of trail, converted railroad bed that follows one of the most beautiful rivers in the USA. Much wilder and more remote, with few towns along the route.


The New River Trail is about 130 miles shorter than the C&O (57miles for the New River Trail vrs 184 miles of the C&O). While parts of the C&O run through towns and parks there are some very, very remote parts of the C&O between mile markers 105-170. You can get yourself into trouble out there-not so much in the summer when there is a fairly steady stream of trail users but in the cooler months there are sections that won't have a visitor for days.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Thanks for the report!*

Zeytin:

Thanks for the report, it was a lot of fun to read and it's great that you all had such a great time! I'm glad to see that Matt is loving cycling; looks like he really had a great experience. I'll show this post to Tasha tonight! 

Great job on the photos as well, the last one of Matt fishing is just great!!

Arby.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Arby said:


> Zeytin:
> 
> Thanks for the report, it was a lot of fun to read and it's great that you all had such a great time! I'm glad to see that Matt is loving cycling; looks like he really had a great experience. I'll show this post to Tasha tonight!
> 
> ...


Thanks Arby,

BTW loved your travel pics! Can't wait to get together and chat about your trip. As for the photo's of Matt, the lighting was absolutely perfect. In high light I really have a hard time getting good color saturation with that camera.


Z


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> While parts of the C&O run through towns and parks there are some very, very remote parts of the C&O between mile markers 105-170. You can get yourself into trouble out there-not so much in the summer when there is a fairly steady stream of trail users but in the cooler months there are sections that won't have a visitor for days.


I agree with MB1 that the C&O has many lonely miles. We actually didn't see many/any people once we got away from the town areas. Too hot for many to be touring the trail at that time. The Marine and his buddy and the 3 men back at the first campsite were really the only tourers we saw. Other then that it was joggers and daytrippers and then only near the towns. 
Part of the reason we found my Dad's leg problem so worrying was wondering what we would do if something happened to him; we were miles from nowhere most of the time.

Hey I hear there are coyotes at the DC end now, truth?


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Very, very nice report. I like the one filling the Camelback with the pump water, and the boat shot, and, and, well all of the pics are nice. Thanks for sharing, excellent report.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

zeytin said:


> ...Hey I hear there are coyotes at the DC end now, truth?


Yes, and bears too.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Yes, and bears too.


Wow, I thought they were messing about.


----------

